#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-23
<ubuntuaprendis> buenos dias
<ubuntuaprendis> alguien que me pueda guiar por aca?
<dylan66> vieron la noticia del trafico gratis de antel?
<pirateao> buenas tardes, soy bastante novato en ubuntu, pero hace un rato que lo tengo ya en mi pc
<pirateao> y me manejo bastante bien
<pirateao> estoy feliz, pero todo un tema con las netbook intel gma 3150 no?
<pirateao> nunca pude dar con la tecla en el portatil
<pirateao> alguna ayuda? muchas gracias
<pirateao> pantalla negra, resolucion de pantalla mal...
<pirateao> no quiero resignarme
<pirateao> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-24
<virusuy> buenas y frias noches
<virusuy> :-)
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<onix> hoooooooooola....
<onix> no hay nadie hoy????
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmm...
<linux> hola me quiero registrar en su canal
<onix> que bien...
<linux> como hago?
<linux> quiero participar de la reunion si no termino aun
<onix> yo me conecte pero no hay nadie discutiendo..
<linux> conozco a eduardo ricobaldi y a daniel
<onix> la hora es 22
<linux> queria ver que opinaban de la ley sopa
<onix> de los dias lunes
<onix> tema interesante.
<onix> por lo general a esta hora estan conectados..
<onix> pero...
<onix> se ve que hoy no habia cuorum...
<onix> que opinas vos de la ley sopa????
<linux_> queria saber si estan en contra y porque y si van a tomar medidas
<onix> ?????????????????
<onix> medidas???
<linux_> yo creo que esta bien porque asi mudarian los servidores de estados unidos a otro pais mas necesitado y todos tomarian la importancia de ubuntu cuando no puedan piratear windows
<onix> peroooooo...
<onix> el problema mas grande..
<onix> no es el software pirata..
<linux_> porque?
<onix> sino el audio y video..
<onix> ese es el groso..
<onix> que estan peleando los lobies..
<onix> de las discogràficas.
<onix> y los estudios..
<onix> como sony
<linux_> pero mudar los servidores a otro pais solucionaria el problema no?
<onix> en cierta forma si..
<onix> pero.
<onix> la realidad
<onix> es mas grande
<onix> que mudar servidores.
<onix> lo que quieren volver...
<linux_> que problema hay?
<onix> un delito federal..
<onix> con todas las letras..
<onix> en un caso
<onix> bajar 10 temas de mp3
<onix> equivale
<onix> a 5 años de prisiòn
<onix> un disparate con todas las letras!!!
<onix> no se puede comparar...
<linux_> a la mier!!!
<onix> un hurto arrebato o rapiña..
<onix> con bajar musica sin pagar..
<onix> no??
<onix> open the mind..
<linux_> pero esas leyes ocurren solo en estados unidos no?
<onix> con la falza escusa
<onix> de que arruinan  a los mùsicos y sus obras.
<onix> en realidad...
<onix> son los sellos discogràficos los interesados.
<onix> los mùsicos...
<onix> muchas veces se han populares
<onix> a raiz..
<onix> de ser escuchados.
<onix> en un celular..
<onix> en un mp3
<onix> en cualquier formato..
<onix> a vos te queda un tema grabado en tu memoria
<linux_> la ganancia esta en los conciertos
<onix> gracias a que lo escuchas..
<onix> exacto!!!
<onix> ellos ganan mas con eso
<onix> pero sony..
<onix> que es una multinacional--
<linux_> la musica deberia ser algo gratuito
<onix> quiere ganar...
<onix> no se si gratuito..
<onix> pero con un copyright limitado..
<onix> 3 o 4 años..
<onix> y luego ser liberado
<onix> para libre distribuciòn..
<linux_> pero esto afectaria solamente a estados unidos
<onix> sabes donde hay mucha informaciòn y ademas actualizada de la ley sopa???
<linux_> y ellos tienen mucha plata y alla todo sale muy barato
<linux_> donde?
<onix> en wikipedia
<onix> lei todo..
<onix> ademas
<onix> la wiki tambièn està en contra de la ley sopa
<onix> debido...
<linux_> si yo vi que pararon
<onix> a que temas de la wiki
<onix> pueden ser tomados como robo de propiedad..
<onix> el problema..
<onix> no es estados unidos..
<onix> el problema es mundial...
<onix> si se aprobara la ley sopa..
<onix> serìa como un tsunambi..
<linux_> pero si mudan los servideros ya esta
<onix> poco a poco
<onix> se iria acercando
<onix> a las legislaciones..
<onix> de otros paises
<onix> como españa
<onix> ejemplo
<onix> hay leyes similares 
<onix> que se estan gaciendo
<onix> y si se cumplen...
<onix> ya no va ser un problema de servidores
<linux_> es el fin de internet
<onix> el fin del comercio de informaciòn libre
<onix> igual...
<linux_> entonces ya veo porque ubuntu uruguay estaba en contra
<onix> la verdad
<linux_> yo pense que afectaria solo a estados unidos
<onix> no e hablado del tema con otros
<onix> usuarios..
<onix> perooo
<onix> no hay que ser solo de linux
<onix> para estar en contra de esa ley
<onix> es poco sentido comun..
<linux_> afecta a todos
<onix> si..
<onix> a casi todos..
<onix> por no decir
<linux_> los que la crearon no saben lo que es informatica
<onix>  a todos,,
<onix> si saben
<onix> quieren dinero
<linux_> si no no harian eso
<onix> money
<onix> cash
<linux_> pero habria perdidas millonarias en internet
<linux_> mas de las que pierden las discograficas
<onix> a las discográficas no les importa eso
<onix> pensa esto..
<onix> lo mas facil
<onix> para vender algo
<onix> es volverlo popular
<onix> y casi gratis...
<onix> luego
<onix> lo sacas..
<onix> y vas a ver como la gente da su alma para obtenerlo..
<linux_> es como la droga
<onix> exacto!!!
<onix> pero peor...
<onix> porque es legal.
<linux_> lo unico bueno de esto es que la gente va a tomarle a linux la importancia que se debe, pasaron un reclame de antel que decia que apoyaba al codigo abierto y pusieron a tux HOY
<onix> no lo vi..
<linux_> lo pasaron en el 10 a eso de las 18
<onix> epr esá muy bien eso..
<onix> esta muy bien eso..
<linux_> dijeron la importancia y que antel apoyaba al codigo abierto y aparecia tux
<linux_> el pinguino de linux
<onix> igual es facil para el gobierno estar en contra de la ley sopa..
<onix> no te olvides que el gobierno no apoya a estados unidos en sus ideas.
<linux_> ojala lo pasen de nuevo asi lo podes ver
<onix> si a tux lo conozo..
<onix> je je je 
<onix> lo tengo bajado en varios formatos..
<linux_> yo me emocione cuando lo vi
<linux_> puede ser una señal
<linux_> que se estan dando cuenta de la importancia de linux
<onix> conveniencia
<onix> la importancia
<onix> se la dan los que realmente han leido y estado con el open source..
<onix> es mucho mas que algo GRATIS..
<onix> a mi me falta kilos y kilos de conocimiento...
<onix> y hace un buen tiempito que sigo a linux
<linux_> yo recien el año pasado, todavia no conozco casi nada
<onix> lo importante es leer bastante
<onix> y seguir los blogs y los entendidos...
<onix> interiorisarse
<onix> lo mas posible
<linux_> es un conocimiento enorme linux yo quiero que en este pais se enseñe linux y se trabaje con el
<linux_> y sea educacion publica
<onix> se está empezando
<onix> lentamente
<onix> pero se está empezando.
<linux_> que futuro le ves a linux?
<onix> importante
<onix> cada vez mas..
<linux_> crees que en poco tiempo crezca rapidamente y se haga popular?
<onix> si..
<onix> ahora las empresas
<onix> cada vez aprovechan mas su poder..
<onix> android
<onix> ejemplo..
<onix> google
<onix> dell
<onix> los han usado
<onix> por ejemplo...
<onix> linux revive máquinas que serían obsoletas
<onix> si no tuvieran un sistema actualizado..
<linux_> como puppy
<onix> dado que son muy viejas para soportar un sistema operativo como windows seven..
<onix> exacto.
<linux_> vos que tenes años de conocimiento en linux, ¿siempre avanzo tan rapido ó es algo actual?
<linux_> porque a mi me asombra
<onix> lo que veo...
<onix> y ya lo e dicho..
<onix> se està haciendo popular..
<onix> por la simple razón...
<onix> que mas gente..
<onix> sabe que existe..
<onix> antes..
<onix> hace 4 o 6 años atras..
<onix> hablar de linux
<onix> era algo de nerds..
<onix> super dificil de configurar
<onix> y solo para netendidos...
<onix> de verdad..
<onix> pero ahora...
<onix> su instalación es tan facil en ubuntu..
<onix> que un niño con conocimientos básicos
<onix> puede instalar el sistema..
<linux_> la diferncia del 9.04 al 11.10 es increible
<onix> si...
<onix> es verdad..
<linux_> el centro de software fue la solucion perfecta
<onix> si..
<onix> para los que no querían luchar con los paquetes de software
<linux_> porque antes era re dificil para alguien usar la terminal
<onix> si..
<onix> igual no es tan dificil instalar de terminal..
<linux_> para nada
<onix> bueno linux...
<onix> me voy ..
<linux_> pero le nombras a alguien que no sabe ni mover el mouse la terminal y se muere
<onix> un gusto..
<onix> si queres participar..
<linux_> un gusto, estas en facebook en ubuntu?
<onix> en los foros
<onix> 22:00 horas.
<linux_> me encantaria
<onix> los lunes.
<onix> ahi se elije e topic..
<onix> y se dicute..
<onix> mi facebook
<onix> es onix anonimo..
<linux_> me gusta ayudar
<linux_> yo soy linux kernel
<onix> ok...
<onix> un gusto..
<onix> buenas noches...
<linux_> sos el que tiene un  perro
<onix> ..........
<linux_> con fondo rojo?
<onix> pero???
<onix> no..
<onix> no es un perro..
<onix> es un lobo..
<onix> je je je e
<linux_> perdon jaja
<onix> es ese
<onix> pero no es un perro
<onix> mi otro apodo es
<onix> hombre lobo,,
<onix> bueno..
<onix> un gusto..
<linux_> bueno si no te molesta te agrego
<onix> hasta luego.
<linux_> chau
<onix> no me molesta para nada..
<onix> ya te confirmo..
<onix> hasta luego..
<onix> un gusto.
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como andan
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-25
<pablomujik> hola alguien aqui? alguien que peuda ayudarme?
<dylan66> que paso pablomujik 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> en que te puedo ayudar....
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo están?
<pablomujik> hola carlos perdon por la demora es uqe estaba googleando
<pablomujik> perdon dylan
<pablomujik> tengo un problema al momento de installar el instalador no me reconoce mis particiones
<dylan66> no hay problema
<pablomujik> y en una de ellas tengo win7
<dylan66> estasn intentando instalar ubuntu 11.10?
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste con otro instalador?
<pablomujik> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> me paso y cambiando de instalador me reconocio las particiones
<pablomujik> no sbaia uqe habia otras formas de instalar ubuntu como puedo usar otro instalador?
<dylan66> ya tienes una parte del disco vacia para instalar?
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo probaste desde un cd?
<pablomujik> no, lo hago desde un pendrive, no tengo la paarte vacia solia hacerlo con el instalador pordefecto
<dylan66> quieres borrar windows?
<dylan66> y dejar solo ubuntu?
<pablomujik> no, quiero dejarlo y haer un boot con grub asi solia tenerlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿pero quieres los dos sistema en el disco?
<dylan66> podrias probar haciendo una particion desde window
<dylan66> a ver si ahi puedes
<pablomujik> quiero los dos sistemas por que tengo cosas que no puedo relaizar por ahora desde ubuntu 
<pablomujik> bueno uso el  mini partition tool que es una herramienta uqe tengo aqui en windows
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿dejaste el espacio para la paticion de Ubuntu?
<pablomujik> lo voy a hacer ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<dylan66> achica tu particion de window
<pablomujik> la dejo sin formato a ese espacio nuevo?
<dylan66> si
<pablomujik> ya esta, en un minuto entro que estoy haciendo el usb booteable en este momento, ahora deveria de funcionar o que otros pasos debo hacer?
<dylan66> con eso se hace mas facil el proceso
<dylan66> por que sino lo tenias que hacer desde la instalcion
<dylan66> pero antes te arrancaba el liveusb o no?
<pablomujik> pero mi problema es uqe no me reconoce nada, me aparece como todo un espacio sin formato... no lo asia en cuanto me aparecia el instalador no hacia el tour
<pablomujik> si le live me funcionaba tambien
<dylan66> entonces no se si se solucionara con esto
<pablomujik> en el gparted me aparecian las particiones pero en el instalador no
<pablomujik> sabes por que me apareceran las particiones en el gparted pero no al instalar?
<dylan66> no puedos probar con live cd?
<dylan66> es una netbook?
<pablomujik> es una netbook pero ya tengo el usb booteable isntalado
<dylan66> de memoria ram estas bien?
<pablomujik> 3gb
<dylan66> esta bien
<pablomujik> :P
<dylan66> probaste el live usb en otro lado
<dylan66> sin llegar a instalr=
<pablomujik> ya lo habia instalado pero mi problema fue que alguien por hacerse el tecnico borro mi particion de ubuntu desde un gestor de particiones uqe trae windows
<pablomujik> pero si lo he echo mil veces al usb pero no se puede 
<dylan66> no se me ocurre nada
<dylan66> ya probaste de nuevo
<pablomujik> no ya vo ya hacerlo y me uqedo conectado desde ubuntuen modo live mientras te pregunto dale? aguantame un minuto
<magu42_> pablomujik, esa particion que el gparted vé pero no al instalar , que formato tiene?
<pablomujik> es el disco... son dos particiones nfts y ahora ocn una espacio libre sin aplicar de 10gb, ademas tiene una particion de recuperacion que viene por defecto en netbook toshiba
<magu42_> a la particion que vayas a instalar dale formato ext4 con gparted  antes de nada
<pablomujik> ok lo voy a intentar gracias vuelvo en un minuto desde el live de ubuntu
<pablomujik> hola alguien puede ayudarme con una instalacion?
<ubuntero-artigue> Hola
<ubuntero-artigue> Puedo preguntar?
<dylan66> http://www.lr21.com.uy/tecnologia/1018781-uruguay-en-la-zona-mas-afectada-por-burbuja-de-particulas-solares-que-arribara-en-horas
<Punk-Blue> jaja hola
<Punk-Blue> hay alguien?
<Punk-Blue> necesito ayuda 
<Windows> hola
<PabloRubianes> hola windows
<Windows> por fin alguien ja
<Windows> que tal
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<Windows> necesito ayuda 
<PabloRubianes> siempre hay gente pero no estamos mirando esto todo el dia
<PabloRubianes> que te paso?
<Windows> aa ok
<Windows> a ver
<Windows> uso win 
<Windows> pero quiero empezar a probar linux
<Windows> no se ni por donde empezar
<PabloRubianes> mira lo mejor, bajate el iso de ubuntu de ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> te lo grabas en un cd 
<Windows> supongo me conviene leer antes?
<Windows> tipo como se usa?
<PabloRubianes> y pones el cd en la maquina
<PabloRubianes> y lo arracas live
<Windows> o mandarme de lleno con el SO
<Windows> aaa
<PabloRubianes> no tenes que instalar nada
<Windows> osea arranca desde el cd?
<Windows> lo quemo y nda mas?
<Windows> y que diferencias hay entre todos essas distro que hay? me confunde un poco
<Windows> alguna es mas facil no
<Windows> jajjaj te mate a preguntas
<Windows> pero ta era para saber x donde maso arrancar , yo despues voy a ir leyendo a ver que onda
<PabloRubianes> si hay diferencias
<PabloRubianes> tenes que elegir y ir probando
<PabloRubianes> despues es mas con lo que mas te sientas comodo
<PabloRubianes> si lo grabas y listo
<Windows> a ok 
<PabloRubianes> booteas del cd y anda
<PabloRubianes> sin instalar nada
<Windows> pero se puede instalar tbn?
<PabloRubianes> si
<Windows> xq tengo una compu para eso
<Windows> osea otra
<PabloRubianes> pero si queres probar es mejor asi
<Windows> que es con la que quiero ir probando
<PabloRubianes> si tenes una para instalarle y no te importa romper todo, dale de una
<Windows> aaaaaaaa taa
<Windows> jajjaja
<Windows> despus leo algun tutu de como instalar 
<PabloRubianes> si eso es re facil
<Windows> anda mas ligero que un win ?
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<Windows> el ultimo ubuntu que requisitos maso pide? tanto como el seven?
<Windows> o si tengo un xp me anda bien en esa
<PabloRubianes> pentium 4 y 512 creo
<Windows> aaaaaaaa
<Windows> mucho menos
<PabloRubianes> pero con 258 anda 
<Windows> jaajja ke porongas los de winn bo
<PabloRubianes> no me cuerdo bien pero por ahi anda
<Windows> ta pero un p4 lo banca 
<Windows> me quedo contento
<PabloRubianes> sino podes probar xubuntu o lubuntu que son para maquinas mas viejas
<Windows> aaa 
<Windows> a eso
<Windows> esos ke se ven para descargar ahí abajo
<Windows> son el mismo pero distintas versiones digamos?
<Windows> osea uno precede al otro 
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu y lubuntu
<Windows> tipo xp vista seven 
<PabloRubianes> tienen de diferente lo que se ve
<PabloRubianes> las versiones son los numeros 11.04 o 11.10
<Windows> a osea que en si evolucionan digamos con el mismo nombre
<Windows> distinto numero nomas
<PabloRubianes> si
<Windows> a ok bueno pablo 
<Windows> me sirvio 
<Windows> me tengo ke ir
<PabloRubianes> si queres conectate de noche hay mas gente
<Windows> pero voy a probar eso
<Windows> aaa ok
<PabloRubianes> y te pueden guiar mas
<Windows> si supongo no
<Windows> dale muchas gracias
<Windows> dejo bajando eso
<PabloRubianes> de nada
<Windows> je
<Windows> hasta pronto
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-26
<virusuy> IUJUUUUU
<virusuy> kde 4.8 llego a Kubuntu !!!! :-d
<virusuy> :-D
<magu42> kde =  horrible!!!
<magu42> danielmato⟿ consiguió  conección ,  me pregunto a donde
<magu42> mejor no quiero saber
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> acabo de lograr volver al mundo civilizado
<magu42> como andas danielmato ?
<magu42> mudado?
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> con adsl?
<danielmato> sipi
<magu42> xelente!!
<danielmato> ahora estoy peleando con un modem claro y una dell con mint en aleman... estoy en el horno y con papas
<magu42> quien te saca del centro ahora , todo a mano  jaja
<magu42> mint en aleman , eso si que está dificil 
<danielmato> no me voy mas de aca...
<danielmato> si, mira que pense que el japones era complicado... pero esto es la muerte en camiseta
<virusuy> opa danielmato, bienvenido al barrio
<danielmato> gracias virus
<danielmato> aca andamos, peleando con un mint julia...
<danielmato> donde es que vivis virusuy ?
<magu42> en la luna
<danielmato> ya veo
<virusuy> magu42: sshh callado
<danielmato> uuuuhhhhhh
<magu42> imposible !!
<danielmato> ojo que el ubuntulo despues chusmea todo...
<virusuy> que lo pario
<virusuy> me actualizo los iconitos el ke 4.8
<virusuy> quedaron essssssssssssselentes ahora
<danielmato> estan lindos?
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t96m2ynKw0
<virusuy> estan muy buenos
<virusuy> me arde la vista.
<danielmato> de?
<dariososa12> hola, soy nuevo por aca
<danielmato> hola dariososa12 
<virusuy> danielmato: de ver ese video
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<danielmato> es duro de ver... sobre todo si no conoces nada de la historia de RMS
<magu42> tan muy locos
<magu42> bienvenido don danielmato , pero son la 1:13
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> nas noches 
<danielmato> y yo sigo con el aleman
<danielmato> nas noches
<magu42> :)
<danielmato> yo tambien me voy a la cama...
<danielmato> nas a todos
<nachoel01> HOLAAAAAA
<Linuxero> ¡?
<Linuxero> ¿Hay aguien vivo?
<Linuxero> exit
<TrivioxAtDroid> Buenas no-bots, como andan? :-)  ..tienen idea sí al final hoy se hace la reunión x el flisol? 
<TrivioxAtDroid> Vas hoy ratman? Quiero saber si va alguien a quien conozca :-\ 
<TrivioxAtDroid> Hello..alguien?
<ubuntero> si yo
<TrivioxAtDroid> Hola.. ubuntero
<ubuntero> hola como estas 
<ubuntero> yo estoy aqui desesperado que no puedo configurar un maldito modem
<ubuntero> Hola hay alguien por ahi que me pueda ayudar con la configuracion de un modem zte
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-27
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> ratman, mi tablet dejo de andar....
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> donde es el service????
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo va todo?
<PabloRubianes> caliente que mi tablet no prende mas
<PabloRubianes> no se que tiene
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: vamo el manya vamo !!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Si,lei la pregunta para ratman
<virusuy_> capaz no prender porque esta recalentada, acercatela al pecho por favor,
<PabloRubianes> si no le ganaban a caracas jubilate
<virusuy_> es la magia
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿por que canal es la reunion con ar.?
<PabloRubianes> me imagino que hoy es en -ar
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes: ¿Cómo es el tema de la revista que no había salido el proyecto?
<PabloRubianes> solo quedo en la idea
<PabloRubianes> y en un llamado a escritores pero nadie se colgo a escribir
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Qué falta?
<PabloRubianes> todo
<PabloRubianes> digamos que nunca ni siquiera hicimos la maqueta
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmh...
<PabloRubianes> pero falta todo el texto y diagramacion y dise;o
<PabloRubianes> y no se que mas
<PabloRubianes> :S
<CarlosNeyPastor> si queres revivir el proyecto me cuelgo a escribir algunos articulos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cada cuándo salia un número?
<CarlosNeyPastor> y eso...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿hablaron?
<PabloRubianes> dependia de que posibilidades habia de escribir
<PabloRubianes> osea asi como ibamos pintaba para numero anual
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ja ja ja 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo había pensado semestral...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Qué cantidad de paginas, número de artículos y esas cosas tenían proyectado?
<PabloRubianes> si o cada 2 meses o 3
<CarlosNeyPastor> 3
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo menos para empezar...
<PabloRubianes> todo dependia de la cantidad de gente que escriba
<PabloRubianes> eso quedo en 0
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿por dónde y cuándo hicieron el llamado?
<PabloRubianes> por la web
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene que hacer como 2 a;os
<PabloRubianes> o mas
<PabloRubianes> fue antes de la oficializacion
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Queres hacer un llamado nuevo? (yo me anoto)
<CarlosNeyPastor> Tengo un Blog que publico algunas cosas con referencia a Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> podemos ver de hacerlo pero tendriamos que tener un plan mejor que la ultima vez
<PabloRubianes> url?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntisimo.blogspot.com
<CarlosNeyPastor> cambio de nombre como 3 veces...
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero este es definitivo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Queres hacer un llamado para la revista con edición trimestral?
<PabloRubianes> si podria ser
<CarlosNeyPastor> Escribo algunos artículos y te los mando...a ver que te parece...+
<CarlosNeyPastor> veo si consigo gente para escribir...
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si hablo con lo que estan siempre
<CarlosNeyPastor> Dale!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿quienes estan siempre?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_ magu eduardor danielmato
<PabloRubianes> ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> me lo imagine..
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Capeluto?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Conocías el Blog?
<PabloRubianes> no lo conocia
<PabloRubianes> no sabemos nada de el
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pense que andaba en la vuelta...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Siguiendo con el tema de la revista...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Qué tamaño el articulo? (así tengo una idea del tamaño)
<PabloRubianes> pah ni idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> Para tener una base, una hoja como mínimo ¿esta bien?
<PabloRubianes> si o menos
<PabloRubianes> nosotros teniamos como base a full circle
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Qué es full circle?
<PabloRubianes> una revista en ingles
<PabloRubianes> buscala ta buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> URL?
<PabloRubianes> no me acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> google full circle y sale
<PabloRubianes> hace pila que no la bajo
<PabloRubianes> sale una vez por mes
<CarlosNeyPastor> La voy a buscar...
<CarlosNeyPastor> la que leía que hace tiempo no bajo es Linux+
<PabloRubianes> dame un seg
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale...
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya me estoy yendo, tengo que hacer unas cuantas cosas antes de dormir y mañana madrugo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> je..
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno quedamos en contacto para esto
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si consigo las cosas que teniamos de la otra vez
<CarlosNeyPastor> te parece si escribo un articulo entonces?
<PabloRubianes> tengo que reiniciar...
<PabloRubianes> si dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, sino en algun lado lo publicaremos
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes: de que temas más o menos para el articulo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿actualidad? 
<CarlosNeyPastor> No voy a hacer un articulo de como se instala... :P
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, si claro
<PabloRubianes> mejor de actualidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cuento con algo de tiempo o libre?
<PabloRubianes> no hay apuro
<PabloRubianes> hasta ahora somos nosotros 2
<CarlosNeyPastor> Dale!
<CarlosNeyPastor> je je 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por algo se comienza
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo hago y te lo mando...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bueno, me voy retirando...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Nos hablamos PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor> Un abrazo
<PabloRubianes> abrazo que pases bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> Igual vos...
<CarlosNeyPastor> Saludos a todos.
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato como va la mudanza?
<danielmato> terminada, pero cansado, falta mucho por ordenar
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, tenes idea donde esta el instructivo para modem claro... ???
<PabloRubianes> en la wiki?
<danielmato> esa
<PabloRubianes> pero ni idea
<danielmato> sigue viva?
<danielmato> o vos tenes idea de que es lo que hay que hacer para que rule un modem prepago claro?
<PabloRubianes> daniel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/3g/Claro/Configuracion
<PabloRubianes> con modems no tengo ni idea
<danielmato> si eso, un 3g... 
<virusuy> quiero decirles, que salio kde 4.8 y ya esta en kubuntu y las mejoras de velocidad estan buenisimas
<virusuy> kde: +10
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, quiero decirte que esta por salir ubuntu 12.04 con unity 5 y HUD y se va a comer a los nenes crudos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ahmmmmm
<danielmato> ojo PabloRubianes kde sale con un hud tambien... se ve que tan mala idea no es...
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, pero el de KDE es solo para la ayuda
<PabloRubianes> el HUD de ubuntu es mas polenta
<PabloRubianes> por ahora claro
<danielmato> creo que tienen idea de extenderlo... les gusto la idea de Mark
<PabloRubianes> es un ideon
<PabloRubianes> aparte todas las semanas hay algo nuevo... me parece que entre las sombras siguen apareciendo cosas nuevas
<PabloRubianes> deben tener a todos los programadores encerrados a latigazos
<virusuy> hoy contacto en la lista de ubuntu-server
<virusuy> un muchacho nuevo de QA
<virusuy> que queria ver cuanta gente lo ayudaba sobre unas preguntas sobre administraion de servidores
<virusuy> para un proyecto nuevo de canonical
<PabloRubianes> mira
<PabloRubianes> eso no es lo que me dijiste hoy no?
<PabloRubianes> mi servidor para machos murio... la pc es boleta fue hermoso mientras duro
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: nop
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, dijo de que era el proyecto?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: algo relacionado con GUI
<virusuy> es lo unico que entendi
<virusuy> supongo que sera algo con el instalador de ubuntu-server
<virusuy> nose
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ahorita me comenta
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no los interrumpa :D
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, por cierto ya cumpe un año como umember
<SergioMeneses> esta semana renobe
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, yo hace mas que soy u member creo
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<laurence> Cual seria el miembro más antiguo?
<laurence> de ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> laurence, no esta aca
<PabloRubianes> para que lo necesitas?
<virusuy> que loco
<virusuy> un tipo en brasil va al banco a robar
<virusuy> y se pega un tiro en la pierna
<virusuy> sin querer
<virusuy> jajajajaajjaajja
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> epic fail
<virusuy> en una radio inglesa que escucho siempre
<virusuy> se estan cagando de la risa de eso
<virusuy> le piden a la gente que pida canciones que serian la banda sonora para una pelicula con una historia similar
<virusuy> jajajaja
<danielmato> EduardoR, iujuuuuuu, necesito de tu sapiencia
<EduardoR> si
<danielmato> tenes idea de que diantres hay que hacer para conectar un modem 3g de claro...???
<danielmato> zte mf665c
<danielmato> no doy en el clavo...
<EduardoR> numero raro, nunca vi
<EduardoR> que reconoce y que no
<virusuy> Siempre dije "Con Windows esto no pasa !!! "
<danielmato> ja ja ja
<danielmato> lo ve sin drama (creo), pero no me deja navegar...
<danielmato> para peor va en un mint... que tuve que reinstalar, cuando termine con el sistema, lo tengo que pasar al alemán... hace números
<PabloRubianes> pinturita
<PabloRubianes> me parece danielmato que al publico que te estas enfocando le tas pifiando
<danielmato> me meto en cada baile yo... ayer estuve hasta las 3 y pico de la matina
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos que sea uruguayo
<EduardoR> pará que reconoce y que no reconoce?
<danielmato> es alumna de mi esposa... y no sabe nada de linux...
<danielmato> explicate EduardoR, a que te referis
<EduardoR> NEtwork Manager lo ve como modem?
<danielmato> si, me deja configurarlo y todo
<EduardoR> aparece en la lista Conexiones móviles"
<danielmato> reconoce que es un modem 3g, conecto y te cuento
<EduardoR> ok, te da ip o algo así?
<EduardoR> gateway? dns?
<EduardoR> si no navega es el DNS, posta
<danielmato> lo pongo, y aparece el loguito de claro, se que lo tengo que desmontar, eso lo tengo que hacer dos veces
<danielmato> no, ni siquiera conecta
<EduardoR> tenes el programa de claro?
<danielmato> sirve de algo?
<danielmato> esta en el modem mismo, cuando lo conecto lo veo...
<EduardoR> el de linux?
<danielmato> tengo unos autorun.inf, y en una carpeta data, tengo unos cab
<EduardoR> http:/lanave.com.uy/linux/huawei_e173.zip
<danielmato> hacia alla voy
<EduardoR> no preguntes de donde lo saqué
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro... saludos... ta manana
<EduardoR> lee el readme
<danielmato> ni siquiera se me cruzo por la cabeza preguntar
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> Es de los qu eempiezan con M
<danielmato> cuando lo desmonto, aparece en el network manager un enable mobile broadband, y un claro 3g internet...
<EduardoR> pero lo de M de celulares
<EduardoR> el APN?
<danielmato> para que recien estoy pasando a la compu de la alumna
<danielmato> estoy con el readme abierto
<EduardoR> te fijastes esto? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/3g/Claro/Configuracion
<danielmato> si, esos datos quedan como un yeso, pero no se conecta
<danielmato> ya use un celu para mandar el sms para que habiliten el servicio
<EduardoR> estará sin servicio contaratado?
<danielmato> me dio que estaba habilitado
<EduardoR> lo probastes en win?
<danielmato> no tengo win para probar, esta es una casa libre
<danielmato> ahi esta instalando
<danielmato> y ahora?
<EduardoR> IP y todo eso?
<danielmato> gsm network disconnected
<danielmato> en ipv4 settings lo tengo en automatic (ppp)
<danielmato> arriba en gris aparece claro uy umts
<EduardoR> en ppp dejale solo CHAP
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LkFtSbycpg&feature=related
<danielmato> veolo
<EduardoR> desde los 2 min
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Cómo andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR: disculpa la demora...
<danielmato> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<danielmato> EduardoR, no tuve suerte
<CarlosNeyPastor> danielmato: ¿todo tranquilo?
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor
<danielmato> todo, o casi, peleando con un modem 3g de claro
<danielmato> tengo una pregunta tonta, el password de internet es el ctigprs999
<danielmato> me dieron un pin, sera para algo?
<danielmato> habra que poner los dns a mano????
<EduardoR> tiene pin!!!!
<EduardoR> hay que sacárselo
<EduardoR> algunos no funcionan si tiene PIN
<danielmato> como saco el pin?
<EduardoR> hay que ponerlo en un celu y se lo sacás 
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<EduardoR> el chip
<EduardoR> aunque si es un chip 3G 
<EduardoR> solo anda en un celu con 3G
<danielmato> tengo que hacer que no lo pida... a eso te referis
<EduardoR> eso me dijeron
<danielmato> y como diantres lo saco????
<danielmato> ojo, son dos pin distintos, uno es el del modem, el otro no se que es
<danielmato> el chip tiene un pin 1111, y por sms me pasaron un 2995
<EduardoR> ni idea
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> pues hay que sacarlo
<danielmato> en routes, dentro de ipv4 settings, va algo???
<EduardoR> tambien con el programa en windows
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR: te conteste el MP. (no se si lo leiste)
<danielmato> veo como hago
<EduardoR> todo bien
<danielmato> ta complicado esto, tengo el cel bloqueado
<danielmato> EduardoR, lo pongo en el cel y no me pide ningun pin
<danielmato> incluso tengo linea
<EduardoR> quizás es sin pin
<EduardoR> probaste configurarlo sin pin?
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> el 2995 no será que lo activan mañana cuando llega el pibe que sabe?
<EduardoR> o cuando venga de las vacaciones
<danielmato> si mando un sms me dice que esta activado...
<danielmato> calculo que si les digo que es linux me mandan a paseo
<danielmato> para peor borre unos mensajes que me mandaron, y temo que hubiera algo importante ahi...
<danielmato> vere de llamar mañana temprano
<danielmato> nos vemos
<danielmato> chas gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-28
<onix> buenas noches...
<ubunteropiedras> hola tengo problema para configurar mi router nexxt en 11.10
<agustin> hi
<agustin> is anyone here?
<agustin> ok then, see ya
<agustin> forever alone
<ubuntusureruy> Buenas a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-29
<andrew_> buenas
<ubuntero> buenas tardes
<ubuntero> soy nuevo con ubuntu y tengo una notebook hp la cual no me esta conectando con wifi, estoy de viaje y me quede sin nada, me podran ayudar?
<ubuntero> estoy usando la version 10.04 LTS
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-22
<Adri_> Hola!
<Adri_> ¿Cual es el fin de este encuentro?
<Adri_> Por lo visto no hay nadie aquí. Adiós
<ratman> buenas
<ap0st0L> Buenas noches
<ap0st0L> Hola gente.... hace muchooo q no entraba a un IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay reunión?
<CarlosNeyPastor> uhh que callados estan todos....
<virusuy> DICTADOR !
<CarlosNeyPastor> quien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> por?
<CarlosNeyPastor> decis porque eche a ubuntero?
<CarlosNeyPastor> me conecte yo por web y me eche para ver que tal era
<danielmato> tarde, muy tarde, pero llegué
<ast3rismo> que cuentan... aca probando una samsung galaxy 4yab 2 
<ast3rismo> galaxy tab 2 con android
<h0cin> virusuy, o/
<h0cin> gente, por casualidad alguien conoce alguna persona que trabaje en @adinet ?
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-23
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping virusuy 
<virusuy> gracias viejo !!
<CarlosNeyPastor> de nada, estimado
<Ignacio> Hola.
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<Ignacio> Bien.
<Ignacio> Con un dilema.
<Ignacio> Como hacer zoom en una webcam en linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> pahhhhhhhhhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> me mataste
<Ignacio> Jeje
<Ignacio> ..
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo deshabilito todas las cam que me puedan capturar
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy anti cam
<Ignacio> :|
<Ignacio> Jajajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste con chesse
<CarlosNeyPastor> cheese
<CarlosNeyPastor> o algo asi?
<Ignacio> NO se.
<Ignacio> Pero es en python que tengo que hacerlo.
<CarlosNeyPastor> ni idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi me mataste
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo todos los contras
<CarlosNeyPastor> anti camara
<CarlosNeyPastor> fanatico del hardware
<Ignacio> :|
<Ignacio> Jje
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-24
<Z37A> hola gente! en 30 ww
<Z37A> en 30 es la reunión?
<danielmato> hola
<Z37A> hola danielmato
<danielmato> hola Z37A como va todo?
<Z37A> acá estrenando mi nueva tablet con IRC así que por ahí escriba cualquier cosa!
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches!
<SergioMeneses> como vamos compañeros!
<BartOC3> Buenas noches SergioMeneses
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos
<Z37A> va apareciendo la gente nomas!
<SergioMeneses> correcto
<Naudy> q tal SergioMeneses  , BartOC3  , Z37A 
<Z37A> yo vuelvo en 15, de paso esperamos aparezcan mas!
<BartOC3> Buenas noches Naudy
<Naudy> BartOC3,  como anda todo en la tierra del cafe?
<BartOC3> Excelente Naudy, en la lucha y corriendo con lo de drupal..
<SergioMeneses> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2013/01/canonical-esta-analizando-lanzar-ubuntu-cada-dos-anos/
<Naudy> y BartOC3 los LO en cartagena como va
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, esta semana q viene cuadro lo pasaje para poder estar alla para el flisol
<Naudy> lo q tengo cambiar es la fecha y listo
<BartOC3> Tambien dandole.. ya culminando detalles!!
<SergioMeneses> Naudy: excelente
<Naudy> que bien BartOC3  me imagino q linda debe tener todo casi listo 
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  si tengo hablar con mariel para canalizar las cosas 
<Naudy> por estoy a 1200km pero desde Caracas en avion para San cristobal
<Naudy> Saludos a todos desde Venezuela
<BartOC3> si claro ya solo queda unos detalles
 * unimix avisa que la reunion organizativa por UbuConLA2013 es en el canal #ubuntu-ar
<cyberthrone> buenas noches!  saludos desde venezuela!
<BartOC3> Buenas noches!  Saludos desde Cartagena,Colombia
<PabloRubianes> hola cyberthrone  BartOC3 
<PabloRubianes> la reunion hoy es en #ubuntu-ar
<PabloRubianes> :)
<BartOC3> cambiando de canal pensaba q era por aca
<cyberthrone> ok ok muchas gracias!
 * unimix avisa que la reunion organizativa por UbuConLA2013 es en el canal #ubuntu-ar
<Naudy> yo tambien pense q era aqui
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches, desde Cartagena,Colombia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: :S
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: guess who's back
<virusuy> :-P
<PabloRubianes>  unimix avisa que la reunion organizativa por UbuConLA2013 es en el canal #ubuntu-ar
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, jajajja !
<SergioMeneses> pero esos avisos de unimix 
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Naudy> listo
<unimix> PabloRubianes, algo asi te parece bien ?
 * unimix avisa que la reunion organizativa por UbuConLA2013 es en el canal #ubuntu-ar
<unimix> ;)
<Sisifo> hola
<Sisifo> :D
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas, Sisifo ?
<Sisifo> bien, estoy probando por primera vez esto de los IRC. Los conocía pero siempre me habia mantenido al margen. Al igual con ubuntu soy un fanático del software libre. Y me gustaría saber cual es la opinión de otros usuarios acerca de las recientes modificaciones que le han hecho al S.O. y las críticas de Richard Stallman =D
<virusuy> me voy a hacer un cafe porque es un largo tema para hablar
<virusuy> jaja
<virusuy> bienvenido, dicho sea de paso, Sisifo 
<Sisifo> muchas gracias compa jeje
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes a todos desde colombia!!
<virusuy> buenas!
<BartOC3> igual q virusuy sera buscar caje ya  q menciono a RMS
<BartOC3> xD
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa, buenas BartOC3 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de donde eres Sisifo ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas estimadisimo virusuy 
<virusuy> que haces viejo ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> aca, trabajando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> haciendo un respaldo de un disco duro
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> te mando una captura por mail para uqe veas el estado que me da 
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta genial
<virusuy> jaja dale
<Sisifo> yo soy de Montevideo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bienvenido, como menciono anteriormente virusuy, tambien bienvenido BartOC3 
<CarlosNeyPastor> fue para ahi virusuy 
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: tenes para un ratito
<virusuy> jajaja
<BartOC3> Muchas gracia señores!!
<BartOC3> por aqui pasando descando un poco del trajin q se viene mañana en cartagena por el DrupalCamp q estamos organizando
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero viste el espacio que dice que tiene?
<CarlosNeyPastor> es inhumano
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa que bueno BartOC3 
<ratman> buenas
<ubuntero> hola buenas tardes
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas ratman , ubuntero 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andan?
<ratman> ahi levandolo y alli
<CarlosNeyPastor> bastante bajoneado
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el laburo
<CarlosNeyPastor> hasta las 22:00 seguro 
<ratman> pah
<virusuy> linda llovizna se largo :-P
<CarlosNeyPastor> sep
<CarlosNeyPastor> llueve una cosita
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora toy chocho, tengo vpn a casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> me siento algo asi como dios pero 100 veces peor
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<ratman> jajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> como va esa samsung virusuy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<virusuy> nice !
<ratman> bueno mañana tengo reunnion con e gerente para definir mi situacion
<ratman> seguramnete mañana deje de ser admin del correo 
<virusuy> posta ?
<virusuy> se pudrio todo ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> fahh uqe mal
<ratman> sip un poco 
<ratman> suponngo que terminare en base de datos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-25
<userubuntu> buenas alguen que me pueda dar una mano con un tema del mouse en ubuntu?
<sud0> hola gente
<sud0> asterismo, andás por ahí?
<virusuy> buenas
<sud0> buenas virusuy
<virusuy> todo bien ?
<sud0> todo bien, con calor
<sud0> vos?
<asterismo> siç
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> todo bien?
<sud0> todo en orden
<sud0> <sud0> no he abierto las listas de correo
<sud0> <sud0> alguien sabe algo de flisol?
<sud0> perdón, me caí
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-26
<ubuntuuser> buenas preciso una mano soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu y estoy trabajando con un 12.04 lts, el mouse no funciona
<ubuntuuser> lo reinstale
<ubuntuuser> se que no es un problema de hardware
<ubuntuuser> porque en el bios funciona
<ubuntuuser> y he estado investigando y parece ser un problema que esta un poco fuera de mi alcance resolver
<magu42> ubuntuuser, nunca había escuchado a nadie con un problema con el mouse en ubuntu
<ubuntuuser> magu42 en los foros
<ubuntuuser> hy reportes
<ubuntuuser> sobre este tema
<ubuntuuser> pero lamentablemente no estoy en condiciones de encararlo estoy reinstalando ahora por tercera vez
<magu42> priemera vez que escucho , después de los mouse seriales
<ubuntuuser> este es un mouse optico (la marca es over mj 326)
<magu42> ubuntuuser, dame el link de lo que estás siguiendo
<ubuntuuser> ok]
<magu42> con otro tipo de mouse te funciona?
<ubuntuuser> con este funcionaba parcialmente (a veces se paralizaba) pero funcionaba
<ubuntuuser> ahora ni eso
<ubuntuuser> ya te paso el link.
<ubuntuuser> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+question/205547
<ubuntuuser> la descripcion del problema es similar
<ubuntuuser> aunque en mi caso es un desktop
<magu42> estaba viendo que es un mouse normal , sin botones raros
<ubuntuuser> solo tiene una ruedita 
<ubuntuuser> digo no es un mouse de esos de marca
<ubuntuuser> es ....digamos..marca perro :)
<ubuntuuser> o over que esl omismo
<ubuntuuser> :)
<magu42> si , lo encontré
<ubuntuuser> lo raro es que funciono un tiempo aunqe se congelaba, esto fue siempr eun problema
<ubuntuuser> pero ahora, ni eso
<magu42> con otro mouse en la pc funciona normalmente?
<ubuntuuser> no tengo otro mouse  a mano para probar pero el mouse funciona en otras pc
<ubuntuuser> pero lo que me preocupo ahora es que is vas al bios
<ubuntuuser> el mouse no funciona..cosa que antes si hacia...
<ubuntuuser> corrijo
<ubuntuuser> aun lo hace en bios
<magu42> estaba leyendo lo de la wiki , primera vez que leo algo igual 
<magu42> si fuera un mouse de 5 botones , bueno....
<magu42> pero es un mouse normal
<ubuntuuser> si
<ubuntuuser> ahora acabo de reinstalar
<ubuntuuser> el mouse volvio
<magu42> más raro entonces!!
<magu42> pero si anda , anda
<magu42> :-)
<ubuntuuser> si el tema es que sabiendo los bueyes con los que aro
<ubuntuuser> esto manana deja de andar jeje
<ubuntuuser> como hago para desde una terminal
<ubuntuuser> ver el status de mi mouse?
<magu42> siendo ps2 , no sé
<ubuntuuser> ok, yo soy bastante nuevo en esto de ubuntu, pero me copa seguir usandolo el tema que ta sin mouse es realmente un bajon!
<ubuntuuser> ya creo que me entrene para saber todos los short cuts hehe
<magu42> yo uso linux hace años y nunca me pasó algo igual
<ubuntuuser> si es raro pero bueno voy a aprovechar el mouse funciona :)
<magu42> si deja de funcionar desconectalo y conectalo de vuelta
<magu42> ubuntuuser, esto es viejo pero te puede servir ,   http://www.shibuvarkala.com/2011/01/solve-ps2-mouse-and-keyboard-problem-in.html
<sud0> magu42 !
<sud0> cómo andás
<magu42> bien y vos sud0 ?
<sud0> bien, acalorado
<magu42> nahhhh  , ta lindo ahora
<sud0> yo probablemente era un pingüino en mi otra vida
<sud0> está bueno porque simboliza mi amor por GNU/Linux
<sud0> (?)
<magu42> jaja
<sud0> pero no está bueno con el tema del calor
<magu42> pasarás el invierno mejor que la mayoría entonces
<sud0> lo disfruto mucho sí
<magu42> que yo al menos , que lo sufro  :(
<magu42> toy viejito , no me gusta el frio  jejeje
<ubuntuuser> gracias magu 42
<ubuntuuser> lo bicho
<magu42> dale , lamento no saber más , es raro
<magu42> nas noches gente
<ubuntuuser> buenas de nuevo yo con temas de ubuntu, alguien tiene una guia sobre como  hacer para ubuntu reconozca disco duros externos?
<ubuntuuser> tengo una welland  2.5 y ni siquiera lo reconoce por el puerto usb
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-21
<SergioMeneses> calisto1, virusuy  CarlosNeyPastor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-24
<ubuntero> hla
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien está conectado?
<madmike> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-26
<somosbarrigas> buen día, carlos
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-21
<CarlosNeyPastor> op CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> ups
<EduardoR1> hola!
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR1, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas_
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<EduardoR1> Casado!
<EduardoR1> Que te pasó?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Felicitaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> qeu es de tu vida, tanto tiempo?
<EduardoR1> Parecía que era todo igual, pero de a poco aparecen toda clase de consideraciones importantes
<EduardoR1> como compartir contraseñas del banco
<EduardoR1> definr a donde vas si te morís....
<EduardoR1> enterrado, digo (!)
<EduardoR1> redefinir quien se queda con que cosas, tipo testamento
<EduardoR1> de novios nadie piensa a lago plazo
<EduardoR1> y acabo de darme cuenta que estoy en un canal público, que cosa, no?
<EduardoR1> Sentís como que pasaste la última pantalla de un juego, y ahora, ya no es juego, es la pura realidad.
<EduardoR1> Está bueno!
<EduardoR1> Vos como vas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca lo habia pensado de esa manera
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tranqui, mi vieja salio del hospital hace un tiempo por suete
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ahi vamos llevandola
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora me estoy reintegrando a las cosas de a podo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por donde andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> seguis en el MNAV?
<EduardoR1> Hace horas que intento convertir sftp://user@server.local/var/www/html/log.txt al equivalente /home/.../.gvfs/.../ 
<EduardoR1> Sigo aún en el MNAV
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque siempre qu eme entero de vos estas en punta o algo asi 
<EduardoR1> si, estuve afuera
<EduardoR1> volví este lunes
<EduardoR1> porque cp no funciona con sftp:// pero descubrí los comandos gvfs-*
<EduardoR1> montones de comandos paralelos a los UNIX clásicos
<EduardoR1> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Desktop_Migration_and_Administration_Guide/gvfs-tools-xdg-utils.html
<EduardoR1> No podía copiar un tonto archivo desde Nautilus
<EduardoR1> Aclaro que no siempre es el mismo archivo, sino cualquiera que seleccione desde Nautilus en una carpeta sftp
<EduardoR1> Has usado servidores Ubuntu?
<EduardoR1> Me asombra que se queden en GRUB si hay reinicios forzados
<EduardoR1> La solución era cambiar un script, pero luego de un update de grub, se pierde
#ubuntu-uy 2016-01-31
<mvr1981> \o
<mvr1981> http://eprints.rclis.org/12851/1/pekka.pdf
